# Tubers?



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Any tube fans here? I have tons of tubes and looking to do some rolling with some tubes I haven't tried lately in some gear I'm rebuilding. I have tons of Telefunken, Bugle Boy, Mullard, JAN Phillips, ei, Sylvania, GE, Westinghouse.......

Mostly looking for tubes for the signal path to try. Whatcha got?

Chuck


----------

